# Lynchburg (Va.) Whisky



## E (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey,

 This is the 3rd Lazarus bottle I have found over the years, the other two are quite different = one is bar bottle embossed Lazarus & Gooding, the other a quart flask (sadly this one seems to have vaporized).  Sorry about the poor pic, I am still struggling with posting.  Hard to see on this limited pic but these are very crudely made bottles, the neck on both bar bottles slopes at about a 10 degree angle (almost looks intentional).  These bottles are all amethyst in color.

 Any info on the company would be appreciated (I could care less about value - they are priceless to me).


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey Mike,
 Here you go.
 Bill








*LOUIS LAZARUS*
 Lynchburg, VA.
_1892-1915_


​ 









_*The company used the brand names:*_
 "Albemarle", "Ash Cake", "Clinch Valley Rye", "Lazarus Club", "Louis Lazarus", "M H", "Merchants Exchange Rye", and "Yadkin River."​ _*Business name timeline:*_
 Louis Lazarus (1892-1906), L Lazarus & Son (1911-1915)​ 


_*Address timeline:*_
 822 Main (1892-1898), 818 Main (1899-1906), 924 Main (1911-1915)​​ 


*LAZARUS-GOODMAN CO.*
 Lynchburg, VA.
_1907-1912_


​ 









_*The company used the brand name:*_ "Shoemaker."​ _*Business name timeline:*_
 Lazarus-Goodman Co.​ 


_*Address timeline:*_
 902 Main (1907-1908), 821 Main (1911-1912)​ _*Business category timeline (abbreviations decoded below):*_
​


----------



## toneycaponey321 (Jan 6, 2012)

i have a flask 4 sale lynchburg va LOUIS LAZARUS


----------



## Alaska (Jan 6, 2012)

What do you want for yours? Some one has one on Craigslist.. But they clearly don't know what it's worth. With the price they have on that bottle they will have it for a long long time.


----------



## mrkatzenberg (Oct 3, 2018)

These are my descendants....any information on them or Bottles to possibly sell i'd have interest in


----------



## bottle-bud (Oct 3, 2018)

An ad from August 24, 1906


----------



## bbills4ever (Oct 4, 2018)

Im wondering if you can help me I purchased a bottle  on the bottom it says 32 oz DANDC this bottle is the SAME bottle Jack Daniels used but it is Very Light Purple Im trying to find out who and what this bottle was used for I have a few pictures for you to see please help


----------

